# ll_Vertical Landscapes_ll



## Compaq (Jul 27, 2013)

I really dig vertical landscapes! In many ways, I prefer them. I find that 1) it is easier to frame foreground objects, 2) I can get a greater sense of depth, and 3) they stand out from the crowd.

Lets see some vertical landscapes


----------



## Compaq (Jul 27, 2013)

1



Eirik tjødn 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

2



Highway 1 coast_4 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

3



Highway 1 coast_6 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

4



Veg by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

5



Lag by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

6



Heidi baklyst by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

7



Sandeid 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

8



Einsam båt i aude topografi med livleg fortøyningstau by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

9



Delta og nåso r by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

10



Lauvøya by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jul 27, 2013)

My First Sighting of Latourelle Falls, 2012







A View Through A Fern's Leaf, Latourelle Falls, 2012







Evening Grasses with Mt. Hood in Alpenglow, 2012







Pacific Ocean Coastline, September, 2012


----------



## DragonHeart (Jul 29, 2013)

Waterfall_WynnLasVegas by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------

